# new pics of Lily the Lab



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just a couple from new born to now 10 weeks


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

and this was her when she was born at my house


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awww what a sweetheart xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl that's for sure! :thumbup:

What do the others think of her? They all look like they get on great! x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Considering all 4 of the girls came in season, they are getting on fine with her. Neva the Collie is very motherly, Sassy the Shih Tzu thinks hey a toy that moves and plays, Nyle the Sheltie she couldn't care either way just stay outta my space, and Lil Bit is happy to have a new comer esp. when Lily was smaller than her....They are doing a great job house training her for me if ashe doesn't follow them out either Sassy or Neva comes to get her....Jill


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Lovely little girl, is she from fox red parents?


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Shes lovely, I love her colour


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, yes both her parents are Fox Red and of course are registered as Yellow as that goes from very pale to very dark. She's a real little sweetie can't believe she was born a whole week early....Jill


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aww she is gorgeous, i have seen quite a few fox reds about lately, lovely colour.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, I love the red labs and she's one of em  x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A pic of her mom


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lilys sire.....


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lily at 3 months my how time flies....this will be the last picture of her in my arms I think?lol


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute pictures of lily and the rest.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

She is gawjus!!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi gorgeous dogs love big white collie


----------



## Fremlin (Apr 5, 2009)

Great looking puppy!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Lily at 4 months her hunting instincts are showing she was pointing and flushing the little Sassy out of the bushes...lol


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

She is so gorgeous, i love her dark colouring! Stunning looking girl. :thumbup:


----------

